# Riviera Dog Walking (Torbay, Devon Area)



## rivieradogwalking (Dec 2, 2013)

Riviera dogwalking offers an affordable pet sitting and dogwalking service covering the Torbay area in Devon. Its goal is to provide a professional service catering for the needs of pet owners and animals.

All of our services have the animals needs at heart.
We understand that there maybe times that you are unable to be at home for your pet and offer a simple, easy solution that enables peace of mind.

We are available whatever the weather, whatever short notice. RDW is committed to ensure that you recieve the best possible service for you and your pet.

To find out more please visit our website: Riviera Dog Walking

Kind Regards

Jason


----------

